# BRICKS IN BOTTOM OF PELLET GRILL



## goliath (Apr 23, 2014)

hello

i have read on other sites that some people put a pattern of fire bricks in the bottom of their pellet grills. its to hold the heat a little better and keep it more constant. as this is the SITE OF SITES ..... i thought i would throw this out there and see what you have for feed back. im new to this pellet grill game and just want to tweak things the best i can. i live in the north of Canada so trying to keep the heat constant has been a bit challenging in this cooler weather. maybe my pellet consumption can go down too

thanks

GOLIATH


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup the bricks are usually used to add thermal mass & keep temps more stable, speed up recovery times etc...


----------



## lamar (Apr 23, 2014)

You might also take in to consideration the time it will take to get the bricks up to temperature.  They will be a cold thermal mass until heated.  Good luck on your experiment.  Let us know how it works.


----------



## phrett (May 9, 2014)

Over the past 3.5 year I have tried a variety of things to tweak my pellet grill, including the bricks in the body.  I live in WI, cook all winter, and have found a good insulated cover much more effective than bricks, which can hinder any cleanups and actually create a caustic lye-like mess if they get wet.  A welding blanket makes a good insulated cover if your mfg does not offer one.  The brick on end was used to change airflow under the heat shield that goes in place over the firebox.  I no longer use the bricks.

http://s450.photobucket.com/user/PhrettBender/media/BBQ/HPIM2790.jpg.html


----------



## goliath (May 21, 2014)

Well here is an update on my brick situation...

the theory worked great on my Louisiana Grill with the analog dial for temp control< BUT i just upgraded it to the digital control with a temp gauge ....

tried smoking a steak last night for the reverse sear and it flopped. the grills heat up to 450+ at start up, thats just what they do, so when i turned it back down to 175 to smoke the steak the damn thing kept dying. after 2 tries i took the bricks out and it worked fine. they were holding the heat TOO well and the temp gauge was reading hot so no pellets fed and everything just crapped out....

LIVE AND LEARN !!!!!!
i now have a few extra bricks to put in the bottom of my big electric freezer build so they can hold the heat in there for me   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






GOLOATH


----------

